

Do you care about web security? - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2012/09/21/friday-with-filip-do-you-care-about-web-security/

======
debuggerpk
horrible attitude by the business owner. if you are onboarding a customer,
does this means you don't give a damn about them?

besides, most people have one password for multiple places, so this client of
yours is probably the weakest link in the chain

